# Configuring a VPN Server in FreeBSD



## thematrix (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi,
I have setup a VPN Server through Route And Remote Access Server in Windows Server 2003.
But in FreeBSD how i can setup VPN Server (like Route and Remote Access Server).

Thanks.


----------



## idle (Nov 5, 2009)

```
make config install clean -C /usr/ports/security/openvpn
man openvpn
```


----------



## varda (Nov 5, 2009)

If you need on FreeBSD exactly Microsoft's pptp VPN for Windows clients then take a look for mpd and/or poptop. Configuration examples widely presents on Google search results.


----------



## KuArZo (Nov 13, 2009)

I use MPD5 for server and client, and is only for FreeBSD!!!


----------

